
Ask HN: Best resources for running a Linux dedicated server? - Ileca
I never touched Linux but I plan to rent a dedicated server for running a website on it and I fear doing a lot of wrong things.
What did you read at first, up to mastering that field, especially on a security point of view?<p>Keep the list simple, focused on the essentials from noob to wizard, with no overlapping docs. It can be books (books are great), pdf, webpages. French resources would be even better.<p>Remember, it&#x27;s for the purpose of managing a server and while I plan to use Linux as my primary OS, I have no idea what&#x27;s the difference between using Linux on a server and using it for office stuff past the fact I will have to face the CLI.<p>Thank you in advance to all those who will answer.<p>Edit: I was supposed to &quot;Ask HN&quot; but it seems I did something wrong? Sorry if that&#x27;s the case.
======
kelt
I find the getting started documents/guides over at Digitalocean and Linode
very helpful.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/help/getting-started/setting-
up...](https://www.digitalocean.com/help/getting-started/setting-up-your-
server/) [https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-beginners-
guide](https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-beginners-guide)

From there, there's a whole lot of other topics too, web servers, the usual
LEMP/LAMP stack.

[http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-
security.html](http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-security.html) on the
basics of security too.

Good luck!

------
thrwawy20160421
Amazon AWS is not a terrible way to get started. It has a firewall that is on
by default, you will have to deliberately add rules for your services ( for
example to allow port 80 in to httpd )

